# Holiday - El puente



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I suppose everyone knows that Tuesday's a national holiday, do they?
It's El Pilar which is the Day of the Armed Forces so get ready for tv coverage of troops parading along the Castellano in Madrid. Many people take the Monday off too to make a long weekend of it or to stay with the kids who have got the day off school.

It's tipping down here and has done for much of the night too. I really don't think I've ever seen it rain so much. Glad we decided not to go away for the weekend. Well, I've got to work on Monday anyway.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I suppose everyone knows that Tuesday's a national holiday, do they?
> It's El Pilar which is the Day of the Armed Forces so get ready for tv coverage of troops parading along the Castellano in Madrid. Many people take the Monday off too to make a long weekend of it or to stay with the kids who have got the day off school.
> 
> It's tipping down here and has done for much of the night too. I really don't think I've ever seen it rain so much. Glad we decided not to go away for the weekend. Well, I've got to work on Monday anyway.


yes - but we have a lot of confusion here about whether there is a 'puente'


we were told that there is school on Monday - certainly there is in the primary school my dd goes to


& we had been told that there were classes as normal in the instituto too

dd1 was off sick at the end of this week - a friend has told her on facebook that school is closed on Monday - & do you think it says anything either way on the school's website


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> yes - but we have a lot of confusion here about whether there is a 'puente'
> 
> 
> we were told that there is school on Monday - certainly there is in the primary school my dd goes to
> ...


Yes, that IS confusing!
Any way you can zoom past the school over the weeekend to see if there's any info up?? Actually, now I think of it here the primary schools have notice boards outside, but the secondary schools don't.
I know! look on the town hall page or phone them up, sometimes they're open on a Saturday morning.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, that IS confusing!
> Any way you can zoom past the school over the weeekend to see if there's any info up?? Actually, now I think of it here the primary schools have notice boards outside, but the secondary schools don't.
> I know! look on the town hall page or phone them up, sometimes they're open on a Saturday morning.


nah - she can get up & get dressed & walk over on Monday - it's all of 5 mins away

we might go have a look later though


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

It's pouring down here as well, in true bank holiday tradition lol. 

And there was also a lot of confusion about the puente here too, as far as schools are concerned. The Malaga paper had an article saying that the schools in Andalucia were going to be closed on Monday, and I was also told by a friend that her son's local primary school in Fuengirola will be closed but when I asked at my son's primary school they said it was open! So it seems to depend on the school. Apparently, the schools (or the town hall?) can either choose to take the puente this weekend or the one between the 6th and 8th December. 

Anyway, what usually happens is that a lot of parents just dont bother taking their children to school here at all between the 7th and the 12th (as the Fuengirola feria runs from the 7th to the 12th)!


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

According to the 10 day forecast, the weather you are having is coming our way next week (Gota Fria? ).

After the wonderful weather we have been having it is just rotten timing. We have visitors arriving from the UK on Monday for 8 days and also next week is the Moors & Christians here. After all the preparation they do it is so sad if they have bad weather,


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DunWorkin said:


> According to the 10 day forecast, the weather you are having is coming our way next week (Gota Fria? ).
> 
> After the wonderful weather we have been having it is just rotten timing. We have visitors arriving from the UK on Monday for 8 days and also next week is the Moors & Christians here. After all the preparation they do it is so sad if they have bad weather,


yep - potentially worse than 2007!!




http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/59980-gota-fria-warning-marina-alta.html



this was in my town 2007





the river shown is usually dry & runs past my daughter's school at the end of our road


at the other end of town

you can see the boats in the streets which had floated up out of the canal







it only rained for about 3 hours!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> nah - she can get up & get dressed & walk over on Monday - it's all of 5 mins away
> 
> we might go have a look later though


I've spent the last five minutes searching the Valencian Education Department's website for the school calendar.. Found 08-09, 09-10, but not 10-11! Maybe you have better search skills than I do? 

We're lucky here and have the full puente. I've got an "aqueducto" though, as I had Friday off as well  Ahhh, _la vida de una becaria_


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

All schools in Torremolinos are open.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

leedsutdgem said:


> All schools in Torremolinos are open.


Are you sure?? Non are opening on the 12th in our town, nor is the International School my two attend in Benalmadena. And our local Mercadona has a notice saying its closed


Jo xxx


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi Jo, sorry I thought you were all talking about the Monday (puente). My daughters school is closed on Tuesday and open on Monday. A lot of schools here in Malaga are having the Monday off too.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

leedsutdgem said:


> All schools in Torremolinos are open.


Not true - Sunny View is closed Monday


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

Its private though. I meant public colegios.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

That'll teach me to read threads properly lol!! Actually my kids have been telling me that altho their school is open on Monday, lots of their friends are saying that they're not going in!!?? I thought they were just "trying it on"!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

LOL Jo Jo. Where about are you? Im in El Pinillo. What a day eh! My two have been doing my head in all day as weve been cooped up here inside!


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

leedsutdgem said:


> Its private though. I meant public colegios.


You didn't specify the *type *of school. And actually, it was originally going to be open on Monday, but changed its mind last week! Private schools are still required to do a minimum number of teaching days same as the state schools.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

halydia said:


> I've spent the last five minutes searching the Valencian Education Department's website for the school calendar.. Found 08-09, 09-10, but not 10-11! Maybe you have better search skills than I do?
> 
> We're lucky here and have the full puente. I've got an "aqueducto" though, as I had Friday off as well  Ahhh, _la vida de una becaria_


it's different in different schools just in Javea though - & seems to have changed in jast the past few days


I do have the 'official' calendario escolar - & it shows schools open on monday


I bet dd's mate is just taking an extra day off!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

leedsutdgem said:


> LOL Jo Jo. Where about are you? Im in El Pinillo. What a day eh! My two have been doing my head in all day as weve been cooped up here inside!


I'm in a village just outside of Alhaurin de la Torre - not that far away from Torremolinos. We're looking to move tho - Benalmadena way!!? And yes what a day, flash floods, storms - I was at work, but the kids say we had a power cut here this afternoon!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

the secondary school is also open:clap2:


so it seems there is no _puente_ for the kids around here


----------

